# Santa Cruz V10 - strictly DH?



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

I have read the reviews, and I would say that the majority state this is a DH frame that is not great for Freeriding. However, a couple of people say it's great at everything.

Can anyone who rides a V10 comment on whether this frame has a place in the trails taking drops and steep rollers, or if it is strictly for DH runs? 

I saw someone actually pedaling one this past week, and it looked really sweet.

Pictures would be cool too.

Thanks.


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*I guess it boils down to how fit you are*

I have used mine at only the EASIEST of xc/trail rides locally - Dakota Ridge, Green Mountain, Lair of the Bear, and Matthew Winters. I had to run a 36 tooth chainring, and basically was doing "stair stepper" all the way up the hill. On the steepest parts, I still have to push it up. It'll get you in shape, that's for sure.

I have to side with those who think it's mainly a DH only bike overall. If it was my choice and I wanted a Santa Cruz VP design, and wanted something I could use lift served and be user friendly enough to use uphill, I'd get the VP Free instead.

I don't have many good riding pics, but here's one of the bike at a local xc spot, and a crappy one of where the bike is most fun - downhill!!!! (at Whistler).


----------



## DOWNHILLING MACHINE (Jan 28, 2004)

*hey*

Well i just got my v10 a week ago, its sweet, yea a little hard for xc but its awsome for dh, and yes its not bad for freeriding either, i have done some sic drops on it freeriding lately and it takes it better than my bullit. its not oo much for dirt jumpin but still an awsome bike.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes DH -it sticks to the ground a little too well for most FR/Jumping/Stunt types (from what I hear)


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I can't think of a bike that is more DH-only than a V10......


----------



## El_Chimichanga (Jan 21, 2004)

*Want to look GOOD in spandex? Climb a big bike!*

For most people I would say the V10 is strictly DH. Get a diff bike for freeriding. However, it DOES look really cool when you PASS spandex XC warriors on an uphill with a V10. When they ask you how much it weighs, be honest. "Oh, I put it on a diet, so now it's down to 46 or 47 lbs." It kind of reminds me of the way single speeders ride trails, just REALLY fast downhills instead. This bike will get you into shape. You could climb all the stairs on the eiffel tower, or all the way up to the cuppola at the vatican, etc.

If you want to pedal a V10 uphill, get a 38 tooth chainring and make a few other changes to the overall setup. I would reccomend a set of Maxxis DH tires (Minion 2.5 sloReezay Fr and Highroller SR 2.35 for the rear?) and XC tubes. Buy it without the floater, I'm not entirely convinced it is really worth having on there right now. Get a fork that won't limit the bike too much, but also won't be too heavy. I would say a Boxxer or SuperT is OK, but a 7" 888 it perfect. Shivers prolly are good, but then the bike pretty much loses it uphill worthiness. (too Heavy for climbing?) 
Maybe get a Fox RC instead of the progressive, after all, they weigh like, what, a whole pound less?

The V10 with a Ti spring and progressive should weigh about 47#s , at least that's what mine weighs. Get used to standing up the entire uphill and enjoy trying to control the bike with your fireroad weary legs on the downhills.

Interesting note: I feel that the V10 is easier to climb up than to ride on flats. I guess cause on flats I ride seated and it is harder to pedal for me than to stand up and stairmaster the bike.(diff muscle group?) It really is fun to talk to people about the bike on a climb, cause they have no idea how nice it pedals.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

they call it a downhill bike for a reason.


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

Unfortunately now this thread made me start asking myself again, what is freeriding again


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

From what I understand, the V10 is designed to run about 35% - 40% sag, which is a little excessive for anything other than super-freeriding (aka hucking off cliffs, whatever terminology you choose to use) and DH racing. Granted, you can use whatever bike for whatever kind of riding, while it's a great race machine, a V10 wouldn't be my first choice for a do-everything bike.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i have to say that with the right fork this bike can do alot. with a 03 monster on mine it is a dh bike only.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

bighit said:


> i have to say that with the right fork this bike can do alot. with a 03 monster on mine it is a dh bike only.


in case you missed it...bam!


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

I just got mine completely built up a while ago and I really like it. It is very much a DH machine and like people were saying you have to stand up to climb it, everythings way too slack when you are sitting down.
As for freeriding, it can definitely be done and can be alot of fun, you have to put a little more muscle into every move though because of all the sag but I love the bike for what it is- A great pedalling DH race machine.


----------



## primopro250 (Jan 30, 2004)

I have got a 40 pound V10 and I ride it every where I just got back from Moab. The bike rocks its not hard to jump and with the right gear you can ride it anywhere


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

don't kid yourself. I rode my DH bike from about 5500 to 7000 today, up a road that has a decent (doable) grade. It wasn't fun, it was hell. I did it, I always do it, but it isn't fun and a lighter bike will BLAST by you on the uphills, the flats, and probably the downhills as well since you'll be pretty darn tired. Its a downhill bike, and that's it, If you need to ride up at all or "everywhere", get the VPPfree or a bullit. 

The "right gears" do not exist to ride em "everywhere". It's a superhuman effort to ride them on trails and up hills. It ain't fun, and you're really deluding yourself if you think it's a good choice. You can ride a rigid hardtail down most downhill-trails, but that doesn't make it a good idea. They are stritcly XC machines, and the VPP10 is strictly a DH machine.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> don't kid yourself. I rode my DH bike from about 5500 to 7000 today, up a road that has a decent (doable) grade. It wasn't fun, it was hell. I did it, I always do it, but it isn't fun and a lighter bike will BLAST by you on the uphills, the flats, and probably the downhills as well since you'll be pretty darn tired. Its a downhill bike, and that's it, If you need to ride up at all or "everywhere", get the VPPfree or a bullit.
> 
> The "right gears" do not exist to ride em "everywhere". It's a superhuman effort to ride them on trails and up hills. It ain't fun, and you're really deluding yourself if you think it's a good choice. You can ride a rigid hardtail down most downhill-trails, but that doesn't make it a good idea. They are stritcly XC machines, and the VPP10 is strictly a DH machine.


Sissy. 
Run whatchu brung. 
If its more fun for you on the DHs, by all means pedal that beast up whatever you possibly can, its only gonna make you stronger. If you can't pedal anymore, push it..who cares...we can't all have quivers. 
Please don't tell me I'm deluding myself by wrangling my 45lber up climbs. I could care less if a lighter bike "BLASTS" by me, I ride for me not the other guy.
Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

well, if you cut the frame in half, it could be a black diamond unicycle


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> well, if you cut the frame in half, it could be a black diamond unicycle


Municycles are a scourge and must be stopped at all costs. I am declaring a municycle intefada!


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, here's a different way to look at it;

A 35-37lbish bike like a bullit, as-x, vppfree, etc, would mean a very slight reduction in downhill speed, in some situations it would be an increase due to the manuverability and pedaling.

On the climbs however, it would be MUCH improved though. Now these are just semi-random figures, but they convey how it is in the real world; you could say that going to a lighter bike like that would mean a 2% reduction in DH speed, and a 40% increase in uphill speed. 

No one is making fun of you for having one bike, I've been there more than once myself, but unless you are shuttling every day and ride, a full on DH bike is just not worth it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2004)

ladge said:


> I have used mine at only the EASIEST of xc/trail rides locally - Dakota Ridge, Green Mountain, Lair of the Bear, and Matthew Winters. I had to run a 36 tooth chainring, and basically was doing "stair stepper" all the way up the hill. On the steepest parts, I still have to push it up. It'll get you in shape, that's for sure.
> 
> I have to side with those who think it's mainly a DH only bike overall. If it was my choice and I wanted a Santa Cruz VP design, and wanted something I could use lift served and be user friendly enough to use uphill, I'd get the VP Free instead.
> 
> I don't have many good riding pics, but here's one of the bike at a local xc spot, and a crappy one of where the bike is most fun - downhill!!!! (at Whistler).


 noticed you lived in the front range area... I also noticed that you ride that big ass bike on XC trails (I do the same thing for cross training). I to own a big ass bike a SantaCruz Bullit u can check out my pics and videos on www.verbradio.com/gallery I was wondering if you wanted to hook up and ride? let me know my email is [email protected]

PS
Sweet load damn nice setup I want a V10 or a Turner DHR this season


----------



## DOWNHILLING MACHINE (Jan 28, 2004)

*think*

think of it this way it will make you in better shape, i knw for me riding up green mtn 3 times a week on my v10 or bullit has put me into shape way morei. For my v10 i just push up it aint that bad, i have gotten to the point now that i can jog with my bike up some of the hills.


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*Anytime!*



Sin said:


> noticed you lived in the front range area... I also noticed that you ride that big ass bike on XC trails (I do the same thing for cross training). I to own a big ass bike a SantaCruz Bullit u can check out my pics and videos on www.verbradio.com/gallery I was wondering if you wanted to hook up and ride? let me know my email is [email protected]
> 
> PS
> Sweet load damn nice setup I want a V10 or a Turner DHR this season


Damn, your website is much cooler that ours! My only bike as of now is an XL Bullit. Funny how it feels like an xc bike on the trails after riding the V10. I cracked the V10 and am waiting for the replacement front triangle...

I think with the weather we are going to hit the backcountry and ski James Peak this weekend, the snow is going to screw up any riding for probably a week! 

Mt. Falcon pic of bullit, and a pic of another ride we did with some guys from over on the Passion board...


----------



## Planet-X (Feb 2, 2004)

guys he ISNT asking how it pedals!! hes asking how it takes big hits and freeride stuff, or if its a DH-only machine. ive never ridden one, but ive seen kranked 5 and super T went enourmous on a v-10. but then again it is used with a hell of a lot of sag, so i think it would suit you if you were, say, focusing on DH, but freeriding on the side


----------



## BASSTARD (Mar 21, 2004)

*Do you have tree stumps for legs???*

Becuase if you do then go for the V10 as a X/Country ride...I have one that I have been riding for 2 years. I do mostly DH, but I have pedaled it up some pretty steep stuff(1500ft climb). The problem is that you have to stand, which puts your knees up on the handle bars making it very difficult to ride. it isn't the rear suspension that makes it bob, it's the front fork that bob's up and down. buy a fork with a stable platform dampining system, but your still going to be pedaling 46+LBS. I suggest a Bullit, unless you like to go HUGE


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*good description*

When I've been frisky enough to pedal my V10 up some hills, it's obvious the whole VPP anti-bobbing thing is working. It's pretty amazing actually. If you pair it up with a good fork, it REALLY is like doing stair stepper. You just lift your legs, stand, and let your weight do most of the work pushing the pedals down. But still, come on, my bike is over 50lbs - it isn't fun, and when I am climbing it I'm wishing I would have brought my bullit instead....

Sure the V10 will suck up drops, rock gardens, and IMO outcorner a more "freerideable" bike like the bullit/asx style bikes. But if you have to RIDE to get to the drops/rockgardens and such, I'd rather have a bike that wasn't so miserable getting it there. I prefer to use my V10 on drops, rock gardens, and the likes because it is so plush - only if I have a lift or a shuttle to get me there. Otherwise I'm hitting it on my bullit.

So I guess the original question was about the V10 being freerideable. If by that you mean does it take drops and such well - definitely yes. But depending how you have to get to them, whether it's lift served/shuttle, or pedaling, you should choose your bike accordingly. I personally don't understand why someone wouldn't go for two inches less of travel ( oh no, it's only 8 inches of travel  ) and a better all around bike like the vp free. You really limit what you can do on the V10. And trying to pedal up skinnies on stunts and such is really difficult with a single chainring like a 36 tooth, I'd much prefer to have lower gears for that style of riding.

The other option of course is to get the best of both worlds -a full blown dh rig and a more freerideable bike, but that $hurts$ in a different way!


----------

